# Bath tub install tile..



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Wife says "the tub needs to match the rest of the bathroom" so what she says goes :heart

I am going to remove everything from the bathroom toilet, shower, sink/vanity need someone to install new tub and tile the walls.

Here is the bathroom. EDIT* Located in Navarre.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

